
Show HN: I copied SoundCloud's playcontrol with a offline local storage pubsub - l1am0
https://simon-frey.com/tabsub/
======
jeffkeen
Crazy, this is literally what I've been working on all day, too. I started
using localStorage but then switched to using BroadcastChannel, did you look
into that?

[https://caniuse.com/#search=BroadcastChannel](https://caniuse.com/#search=BroadcastChannel)

~~~
l1am0
Did not check it out yet. Looks like a promising alternative :D

